# Making Friends



## MarkAnderson (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi All

whats the best way to make Friends in the costa Blanca Benidorm area

Cheers

Mark


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MarkAnderson said:


> Hi All
> 
> whats the best way to make Friends in the costa Blanca Benidorm area
> 
> ...


get out & about, join clubs.............the same way you would anywhere else, really

if you don't speak Spanish, take lessons in a group - when I was first learning, our group always went for coffee after the lesson

if you do speak Spanish, look for intercambios


----------

